# Looking for Schutzhund/IPO trainers in Georgia, Alabama, and North Florida areas.



## Zellie&Major (Mar 21, 2011)

We're moving to Columbus, GA from Colorado in 2 weeks. I have a 2 year old solid black male from Czech/West German lines. I'm looking to find a trainer that could work with my very high ball drive boy. Hugo is great with people and likes only certain dogs. I would want to work on his ability to be around all dogs (not just certain ones) peacefully, and channel his energy into something more productive and positive. Columbus isn't far from the east Alabama border and Atlanta. I have family in Auburn, AL and South Alabama. I also have family in north Florida in Destin. So, traveling to and around those locations wouldn't be too much of a stretch for us. Please let me know if you or if you know of anyone that could help us out. TIA


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

germanshepherddog.com
list of clubs there


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Classic City Working Dogs - Home


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Zellie&Major said:


> We're moving to Columbus, GA from Colorado in 2 weeks. I have a 2 year old solid black male from Czech/West German lines. I'm looking to find a trainer that could work with my very high ball drive boy. Hugo is great with people and likes only certain dogs. I would want to work on his ability to be around all dogs (not just certain ones) peacefully, and channel his energy into something more productive and positive. Columbus isn't far from the east Alabama border and Atlanta. I have family in Auburn, AL and South Alabama. I also have family in north Florida in Destin. So, traveling to and around those locations wouldn't be too much of a stretch for us. Please let me know if you or if you know of anyone that could help us out. TIA


We just moved to this area too!! We are in Perry GA and are also looking for a good trainer  good luck!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Check out Panhandle Schutzhund Club, it's in Bonifay, FL Right up the road from Crestview. 

Here's their' FB: https://www.facebook.com/panhandleschclub


----------

